# [...edit...].tv



## riemue (31 Mai 2004)

Hallo ersma,

ich darf mich kurz vorstellen: Mein Name ist riemue, und ich war gestern blöde genug, mir auf [edit].tv deren einwahlsoftware runterzuladen.

Soviel zu meinem Problem. Obwohl es eigentlich dagestanden ist und mir förmlich ins Gesicht gesprungen ist, hab ich es trotzdem nicht gelesen: 2 € pro Minute. Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir das auf´n Rechner geholt, war aber zum Glück nict lange online. Hier nun meine Fragen an Euch, ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen:

1. Habe heute Morgen alles an [edit].tv Dateien gelöscht, bis auf folgende [edit].tv-Textdatei, die ich hier mal eben reinstellen möchte:

[edit].tv	30/05/2004   14:21:09  Call		090090001059 2 € / Min
[edit].tv	30/05/2004   14:21:25  Connected		090090001059 2 € / Min
[edit].tv	30/05/2004   14:21:52  Disconnected		


So, zur Frage: Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß ich auch WIRKLICH NUR zu den aufgeführten Zeiten mit [edit].tv online war? Ich habe den Zugang nämlich gleich wieder abgevrochen, weil mir das ganze spanisch vorkam. Danach bin ich ganz normal über meinen vr-web-Zgang ins Intenet, und habe auch nichts verdächtiges mehr bemerkt.

So, wie es in der Textdatei steht, war ich doch auch wirklich nur das eine Mal mit [edit].tv drin, oder? Oder werden da nicht ALLE Onlinezeiten vermerkt?

2.Frage: Kann ich mir sicher sein, daß ich mich von un an nicht wieder über [edit].tv einlogge? Ich habe alles gellöscht, was ich finden konnte. In meiner Taskliste gab es keine neuen Symbole, die DFÜ-Verbinungen habe ich nachgeprüft und auch, wenn ich ich mich über meinen normalen Zugang einlogge, steht meine normale Zugangsnummer und mein normaler Zugang da. Nichts anderes mehr, nichts verdächtiges.

3. Wie ist das denn, kennt jemand dieses [edit].tv? Wird man da nicht erst gefragt, wenn sich mein Dialer einwählt, oder ist das einer dieser Dialer, die sich ubemerkt einwählen? Achja, ich habe übrigens nur einen ISDN-Port belegt, nämlich der mit meinem normalen vr-web-Zugang. A´lso denke ich mal nich, daß sich da unbemerkt die mucke eingewählt hat, oder?

ich wär Euch wirklich dankbar, wenn Ihr mir mal Eure Anregungen schildern könntet, was ich tun kann, um mir sicher zu sein, daß die [edit].tv nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner ist, oder wen Ihr mir gerade die Frage 1 beantwortet: War ich auch wirklich nur u den aufgeführten Zeiten mit [edit].tv online? Ansonsten würde es nämlich teuer werden...

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Grüße Riemue

_[Domainname entfernt - Dino]_


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2004)

Grob betrachtet sind Dir wohl nur die 2 € für die erste angebrochene Minute entstanden und das Ganze über einen Dialer der Consul Info BV in Holland.
Der Dialer selbst ist ordnungsgemäß bei der RegTP registriert - gib´ mal hier die Nummer ein:  http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
Was letztlich hinten bei raus kommt, wird Dir demnächst Deine Telefonrechnung verraten. Ich war eben mal auf der Seite und konnte nichts feststellen, was auf einen dubiosen Ablauf schließen lässt - wenn Du die 3 x "OK" eingegeben hast, wirst Du wohl auch die Rechung dafür bezahlen müssen, auch wenn Du Dir die bunten Fensterlein nicht durchgelesen hattest. Wie Du nun damit weiter umgehst, bleibt bis zur Telefonrechung offen und danach musst Du abwägen, was Du selbst tun willst (zahlen oder streiten).


----------



## [email protected] (31 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das gerade überprüft.
Der []-Dialer ist bei der RegTP registriert.

1. Ja, du kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass nur die Kosten anfallen, die du auch wirklich genutzt hast.
2. Es gibt normalerweise eine Deinstall-Funktion. Wenn du diese genutzt hast, besteht keine Gefahr einer erneuten Einwahl. Aber so wie es aussieht, hast du alle Dateien beseitigt. Du kannst ja nochmal mit einem Spyware-Tool suchen.
3. Du musst bei Mucke dreimal OK eingeben, bevor die Einwahl zustande kommt.

Ach ja: Hast du wenigstens bekommen, was du gesucht hast?


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Nach mehreren Tests der Seite kann ich mich meinen beiden Vorgängern nur anschließen. Der Dialer, der auf der genannten Seite steckt, gibt sich recht seriös.
Was mir allerdings sehr sauer aufstößt, ist, dass durch die PopUps Systemeinstellungen meines Rechners verändert wurden. Und da kann ich nun gar nicht mehr so recht drüber lachen. Ich will wegen dieses fiesen Verhaltens seitens der PopUps nicht ausschließen, dass darüber gewisse Fiesheiten eingestreut werden. Die von Dir genannte Seite als Solches bzw. deren Dialer ist jedoch (abgesehen von den PopUps) anscheinend nicht zu beanstanden.
Aufgrund der PopUp-Geschichten werde ich jedoch die Domain aus allen Postings dieses Threads entfernen und gut is'!


----------



## riemue (31 Mai 2004)

Danke für die racshen Antworten.

Nein, ich hab nicht bekommen, ws ich wollte. Das ganze ist ne saudumme Geschichte. Meine Freundin wollte wissen, was derzeit in den R´nB-Charts ganz oben steht, und meinte, ich solle mal bei Bravo-Charts oder VIVa schauen. Hab ich dann per google gemacht. Bin dann auf die []-Seite gelangt und wollte lediglich die Charts durchsehen. Dann kam die Pop-Up-Geschichte, und kann immer noch nicht glauben, wie blöd man eigentlich sein muss...  Jedenfalls stand da immer, daß ich, um die Inhalte der Seite nutzen zu können, "ok" eintippen muß. Hab nciht an nen Dialer gedacht, und die 2€-Sache hab ich auch nicht gelesen. mir gings einzig um die Inhalte, also die Charts, die ich einsehen wollte. Wie dem auch sei, als ich die Software (oder was auch immer) runtergeladen habe, hat sich mein Browser verabschiedet, und selbst neu eingewählt, mit neuer Startseite etc.. Da bin ich dann misstrauisch geworden, hab alle Verbindungen abgebrochen und neu gestartet. Bin dann danach wieder normal ins Internet, und ich denke mal nicht, daß da dann noch Dialer im Spiel waren. 

Heute bin ich dann noch mal auf [edit].tv und hab meine Schandtaten noch mal nachgestellt, und zu meinem Erschrecken festgestelt, daß in dem besagten Pop-Up alles drinstand, von den Gebühren bis zur Hash-Nummer. Was für ein Trottel, ne?

Ich hab denn alles erstmal folgendes gelöscht: Programm [edit].tv, Registrierungseinträge [edit].tv, etc. Nur die Textdatei mit den Einwahlzeiten hab ich vorerst behalten, aus der ja hervorgeht, daß ich nur für eine Minute drin war. Hoffentlich war´s das dann auch.

Grüße riemue

*[Mod-Edit! Hör mal, glaubst Du, ich mach mir die Mühe, mich durch Dein Posting zu kämpfen und die Domainnamen zu löschen, damit Du sie dann im nächsten Postng wieder anbringst. Lass es einfach! Dino]*


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

Der Dialer sollte gem. Verordnung der RegTP eigentlich nicht registrierungsfähig sein, fehlt doch im Bezugsfenster ein kleines, wenn auch von der RegTP ausdrücklich gefordertes Kriterium. Ich finde zumindest keine Aussagen zur Wirkungsweise des Dialers.


----------



## Qoppa (31 Mai 2004)

riemue schrieb:
			
		

> .... und zu meinem Erschrecken festgestelt, daß in dem besagten Pop-Up alles drinstand, von den Gebühren bis zur Hash-Nummer.



Dies klingt sehr nach dem "klassischen Fall", daß der Anbieter nicht ausreichend darüber informiert, daß die OK-Eingaben zu einer kostenpflichtigen Einwahl führen. Falls in diesem Sinne eine Irreführung vorliegt, kommt kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande. Ich finde, daß man sich dann auch gegen diese Abzocke zur Wehr setzen sollte !

Eine deutliche Preisangabe gehört übrigens auch zu den Mindestbedingungen für eine RegTP-Registrierung. Diesen Dialer sollte man dort mal überprüfen lassen ... vielleicht ist er dann nicht mehr lange registriert   

Ach ja, zu "OK" und Preisangabe hat das LG Mannheim sich ausführlich geäußert .... (wurde hier auch schon diskutiert, --> Suchfunktion benutzen)


----------



## [email protected] (31 Mai 2004)

Qoppa, hast du dir den Dialer überhaupt mal angeschaut?
Der Dialer ist registriert, es wird auf die Kosten hingewiesen (sogar in Schriftgröße 12).
Sicher, das ganze ist etwas unübersichtlich gestaltet, aber die Mindestanforderungen werden erfüllt.

Der Thread-Ersteller wird sich wohl oder übel damit abgeben müssen und den geringen Betrag zahlen.


----------



## scrat007 (31 Mai 2004)

Tja, wenn der Dialer konform ist, dann besteht Zahlungspflicht, da kommt man nicht drum rum. Verbuche es als Lehrgeld, zuerst lesen und dann klicken. Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, jeder hat schonmal den falschen Knopf gedrückt oder zu schnell zugeschlagen, das kommt vor


----------



## Qoppa (31 Mai 2004)

Ja, ich hab mir die Seite xxx.tv inzwischen angeschaut und fühle mich bestätigt, daß das ganze Angebot auf Irreführung angelegt ist: sie gaukelt vor, als könne man mp3 laden und bietet (worauf tatsächlich klein hingewiesen wird) nur Infos, wie man zum "mp3-Profi" wird (was issen das?). Die sehr kleine Preisangabe sieht man nur, wenn ganz nach unten scrollt. Wie es dann nach dem Klick weitergeht, weiß ich nicht, da meine Sicherheitseinstellungen das nicht erlauben    Aber dieses Popup-Gewitter sollte vielleicht noch mal einer Prüfung unterzogen werden, nicht wahr?

Ob das RegTP-konform ist, weiß ich nicht, das können andere besser beurteilen. Ich habe auf das Mannheimer Urteil verwiesen, um deutlich zu machen, daß der Anbieter (unabhängig von Mindestbedingungen der Registrierung) dafür Sorge zu tragen hat, daß die Vertragsbedingungen klar sind. Aus bloßer RegTP-Konformität folgt noch lange keine Zahlungspflicht, - das deutsche Recht ist da zum Glück doch etwas komplexer ...

Also (selbst wenn die Popups harmlos sind) - in meinen Augen ist das Abzocke, wenn einem irgendein wertloser Schrott untergejubelt werden soll. Ich würde mich da in jedem Fall zur Wehr setzen, und ich bin mir recht sicher, daß ich damit auch vor Gericht Erfolg hätte (ja - ich habe mittlerweile viele Dialerurteile studiert   )


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

Die Preisangabe ist aber relativ gut im Bezugsfenster zu sehen. Der erste Dialer übrigens den ich sehe, wo das Bitte geben Sie OK ein in der gleichen Schriftgröße ist, wie die Preisangabe. (RegTP-Vorgabe)


----------



## Genesis (31 Mai 2004)

Bei mir ist allerdings keine Preisangabe zu sehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2004)

Das ist der freundlichste Dialer, den die cicojore-Truppe jemals gehabt hat. N*** Ha**** (vom Adultwebmasternews-Dialertest) wird stolz auf ihren Chef sein, wer auch immer das sein mag 

cicojore


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2004)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist allerdings keine Preisangabe zu sehen.


Hallo, aufwachen! Das ist nur das Bezugsfenster - der Preis wird später genannt und das wäre dann auch "OK" so! :-?


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist allerdings keine Preisangabe zu sehen.



Also bei meinen Versuchen mit dem IE taucht das Problem der nicht auf. Da sind die Kosten sichtbar. Und ausgerechnet beim Mozilla nicht????


----------



## Genesis (31 Mai 2004)

Eventuell liegt es an meinen Einstellungen (1024*768), dass unten im Bezugsfenster ein Stückchen fehlt?


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Das entspricht exakt meinen Einstellungen. Das eigentliche Bezugsfenster ist aber ohnehin wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

Nöö ist auch bei mir so eingestellt, allerdings Firefox der allerdings auch auf Mozilla-Basis aufbaut.

@Aka-Aka was hat N***** H***** mit Cico zu tun? *grübel*


----------



## Genesis (31 Mai 2004)

Hier sind meine Einstellungen des Mozilla, die ev. relevant sind.


----------



## Qoppa (1 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preisangabe ist aber relativ gut im Bezugsfenster zu sehen. Der erste Dialer übrigens den ich sehe, wo das Bitte geben Sie OK ein in der gleichen Schriftgröße ist, wie die Preisangabe. (RegTP-Vorgabe)



das konnte ich vorhin nicht sehen, - aber wenn das "relativ gut" sichtbar sein soll, dann ... ist hier wirklich sehr viel Relativität im Spiel  Da bleibe ich doch bei meiner obigen Bewertung.

Aber das wäre tatsächlich mal ein hochinteressanter Fall für einen Gerichtsprozeß, --> Sittenwidrigkeit? Es hinge wohl an der Abwägung der beidseitigen Sorgfaltspflichten (Anbieter und voreiliger "Kunde").


----------



## dotshead (1 Juni 2004)

Zumindest ist die Schriftgröße gleich. Wer das Internet nutzt, sollte schon in der Lage sein 8 Zeilen Text in kurzer Zeit zu erfassen bevor er eine Aktion mit OK bestätigt. Bei Geschäftsbedingungen von anderen Softwarefirmen die ellenlang zu Scrollen sind, würde ich dir recht geben. Aber 8 Zeilen Text?


----------



## Qoppa (1 Juni 2004)

Der Punkt, auf den es mir ankommt, ist, daß es im Internet beim ständigen, gewohnheitsmäßigen Klicken und Bestätigen meistens nicht um Annahme eines kostenpflichtigen Angebots geht. Hier wird durch die Gestaltung des Gesamtangebots offenkundig darauf spekuliert, daß jemand das übersieht. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt - das gebe ich gerne zu - ist es dann eine Art "Dummensteuer". Aber ich finde es absolut lächerlich, wenn der Anbieter sich dann als "seriöser" Geschäftsmann hinstellt, - es geht nicht um einen Verbraucherschutz-Extremismus, sondern um die ganz selbstverständlichen Regeln des Geschäftslebens. Daher meine "Bewertung".

Und wo hier genau die Grenze zu ziehen ist, darüber ist das letzte Wort auch noch lange nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka was hat N***** H***** mit Cico zu tun? *grübel*


das würde erstens off topic führen und zweitens zweifle ich an deinem Nichtwissen 
siehe PN


@Qoppa:
Der dialer ist nach wie vor zur Überrumpelung Unwissender da - aber doch ein Riesenfortschritt. Seriös? Was ist das schon? Wer ist das schon? Wer entscheidet das?


----------



## riemue (1 Juni 2004)

Moin Moin!

Sorry @Dino, hatte im Eifer des Gefechts nicht drangedacht.

Von nun also xxx.tv. 

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Muss man bei soclhen und ähnlichen Pop-Ups denn IMEMR dreimal "ok" eingeben? Oder gibts auch welche, bei denen man schon nach einmal OK den Scheiß auf´m Rechner hat?

Danke nochmal für die Antworten. ich hoffe nun, daß ich auch WIRKLICH nur die 2 Euro Lehrgeld blechen darf. Wobei ich mir dessen eigentlich sicher bin, schließlich ist die xxx.tv-Textdatei ja ne Log-File gewesen. Also wäre ich länger über xxx.tv online gewesen, wären da doch sicher noch mehr Zeiten vermerkt gewesen, nicht?

Grüße Riemue


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2004)

riemue schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Muss man bei soclhen und ähnlichen Pop-Ups
> denn IMEMR dreimal "ok" eingeben? Oder gibts auch welche, bei denen man schon nach
> einmal OK den Scheiß auf´m Rechner hat?



hier gibt es mindestens zwei "Experten" die diese Frage immer aus vollem Hals laut verneinen,
woher sie diese Gewissheit haben , haben sie allerdings noch nie belegen können.
(bei weit über einer Million registrierter und weiß wieviel illegaler Dialer  ist 
das IMHO eine sehr kühne Behauptung) .....

cp


----------



## News (1 Juni 2004)

Nun ja, den 





> Scheiß auf´m Rechner


 hat man so oder so immer schon nach dem ersten OK (sprich: heruntergeladenes Dialerprogramm oder Active-X-Control auf der Festplatte).


----------



## Dino (1 Juni 2004)

riemue schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry @Dino, hatte im Eifer des Gefechts nicht drangedacht.


Andere, die mit dem Thread gar nichts zu tun hatten, waren weniger einsichtig. Ansonsten: Null Problemo! Ich akzeptiere durchaus, dass das Posten von vermeintlich gefährlichen URLs oder Domains so etwas wie ein Erstposter-Effekt ist.



			
				riemue schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Muss man bei soclhen und ähnlichen Pop-Ups denn IMEMR dreimal "ok" eingeben? Oder gibts auch welche, bei denen man schon nach einmal OK den Scheiß auf´m Rechner hat?


Eigentlich sollte es so sein und in der Mehrheit ist das wohl auch so. Es gibt aber durchaus Ecken des WWW, in denen mit anderen Methoden gearbeitet wird. Also: Augen auf und Schilde hoch!



			
				riemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hoffe nun, daß ich auch WIRKLICH nur die 2 Euro Lehrgeld blechen darf. Wobei ich mir dessen eigentlich sicher bin, schließlich ist die xxx.tv-Textdatei ja ne Log-File gewesen. Also wäre ich länger über xxx.tv online gewesen, wären da doch sicher noch mehr Zeiten vermerkt gewesen, nicht?...


Wahrscheinlich wird es so kommen, wie Du vermutest. Ich würde mir da also nicht unbedingt graue Haare deswegen wachsen lassen.


----------



## riemue (1 Juni 2004)

Ok, ich hoffe mal...

Und falls nicht, kann ich dann hier irgendwo ein Spendenkonto einrichten? *fg*

Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich ins Internet gehe und in meinen Einstellungen "Immer Standardverbindung wählen" eingestellt ist, wählt sich dann so ein Dialer AUTOMATISCH rein oder nur, wenn ich über xxx.tv reingegangen wäre?

Riemue


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Juni 2004)

riemue schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich hoffe mal...
> Und falls nicht, kann ich dann hier irgendwo ein Spendenkonto einrichten? *fg*
> Noch ne Frage: Wenn ich ins Internet gehe und in meinen Einstellungen "Immer Standardverbindung wählen" eingestellt ist, wählt sich dann so ein Dialer AUTOMATISCH rein oder nur, wenn ich über xxx.tv reingegangen wäre?
> Riemue


Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## riemue (1 Juni 2004)

Danke, bin grade am Lesen...

Sind eigentlich Macintosh's ebenfalls gefährdet, oder funktionieren Dialer nur unter Windows?

Und wie verhält es sich mit Standleitungen ins Internet?

riemue


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2004)

Standleitungen sind sicher, 
ABER was wenn dann trotzdem noch ein Modem/ISDN-Karte/Telefonanlage zusätzlich im/am PC hängt und mit der Telefonleitung verbunden ist?? (z.B. zum Faxe versenden/empfangen)
Dann nimmt der Dialer eben das Teil zum Verbindungsaufbau 
Denn installieren tut er sich auch bei einer Standleitung.


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

riemue schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich Macintosh's ebenfalls gefährdet, oder funktionieren Dialer nur unter Windows?



Es gab mal eine  Meldung über einen spezifischen Dialer für Mac, der aber wohl nie ernsthaft zum Einsatz gekommen ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=12218#12218
Dialer für Windows "arbeiten"  nur unter Windows, genau so wenig gibt es Dialer für Linux 

(Der Aufwand und der Marktanteil sind einfach kein lohnendes Zielpotential) 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Aus "Tricks der Dialer":

Standardverbindung
Ein weiterer beliebter Trick: der Dialer legt seinen DFÜ-Zugang als Standardverbindung an. User, die ihren Browser oder ihr Mailprogramm mit dem DFÜ-Zugang gekoppelt haben starten so bei jeder Internet-Session den teuren Dialer. Im Sommer 2002 erklärte erstmals ein Gericht diese Praxis für unzulässig. 
 

Keine Trennung
Wovon ebenfalls berichtet wird: Ein User nutzt den Dialer bewusst für den Zugang. Dann trennt er die Verbindung - glaubt er. Tatsächlich läuft der  Dialer noch einige Zeit, bisweilen bis zum Abschalten des PCs weiter. Wenn der User über einen Dialer auf kostenpflichtige Inhalte zugegriffen hat und anschließend auf kostenlosen Seiten wechselt, muss die teure Internetverbindung laut Gesetz getrennt werden (so genannte “Wegsurf-Sperre”). Bei manchen Dialern ist das Weitersurfen jedoch problemlos möglich. Dies kann unter Umständen sehr teuer werden. 



--------------

Das beträfe doch meinen Fall, nicht wahr? Als ich meine Verbindung disconnected habe (siehe Log-File in meinem ersten Postig), und anschließend über meinen normalen vr-web-Zugang ins Internet ging, müsste die Sache doch eigentlich gegessen gewesen sein. Rein rechtlich.

??

riemue


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

"Standleitungen sind sicher" ->mehr will ich gar nicht hören. 

So, wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Tag, und danke für die raschen Antworten. ich werd Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Grüße riemue


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

> "Standleitungen sind sicher" ->mehr will ich gar nicht hören



ich denk du hast keine standleitung sonder vr-web?!


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

auch vr-web bietet DSL und damit "Standleitung" 

http://leben.vr-networld.de/vrnw-fs/1_0_0_i.html

tf


----------



## riemue (2 Juni 2004)

*riemue*

Momentan habe ich ISDN und vr-web-Zugang, aber in zwei bis drei Wochen dann Standleitung. Nur werd ich nen Teufel tun und jemals wieder 'OK' tippen... 

Riemue


----------

